# changing out lights to led



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Been changing out 2x4 lights in suspended ceilings for the last few days. 

Moved to a different area and found a box over the light, Manged to pop the light and twist it out to find a AC duct. Turns out the lights are in the suction side of the AC. The lights have small vents so the air is pulled in and around the light then sent to the AC unit. 

New LED panels are solid so its time to go chew on the job planner for not asking for advice before ordering parts. After that i guess we are going to call the AC guys to see if they can change the AC inlets.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

gpop said:


> Been changing out 2x4 lights in suspended ceilings for the last few days.
> 
> Moved to a different area and found a box over the light, Manged to pop the light and twist it out to find a AC duct. Turns out the lights are in the suction side of the AC. The lights have small vents so the air is pulled in and around the light then sent to the AC unit.
> 
> New LED panels are solid so its time to go chew on the job planner for not asking for advice before ordering parts. After that i guess we are going to call the AC guys to see if they can change the AC inlets.


you see a lot of that these days because engineers and planners hurry to get plans out so much that they don't take the time to research everything.:vs_mad:
in industry that means delays, waste of time, waste of materials, and waste of money.
and quite honestly makes people wonder if they got their degrees out of a crackerjack box:vs_laugh:

sometimes companies will hire an engineer on the glowing merits they are presented with and when they F*** up the company wont fire them because they are too embarrassed to admit their own mistake


----------

